# Scheduling Sitework



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What are you using for scheduling? How do you schedule your work?

What do you allow for weather? Or other stuff that can come up? 

How well does your schedule hold up to the job as it progresses?

Is you work heavily driven by schedule or not? What are the problems you experience in scheduling?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The best laid plans of mice and men.....I schedule....now if we could stay on track......very rarely will things flow with the schedule...right now, we have 6 solid months of work, and playing with the schedule is a weekly routine.....best answer I give customers right now, is we will get there as soon as we can...you may want to get someone else, and I understand....and surprisingly, they usually wait for us.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

No schedule for us. We plan day by day. We find that planning ahead never turns out.


----------

